# Random Photos



## Teaspoons (Dec 8, 2009)

I am addicted to taking photos, sorry if I post a lot here! &gt;.&lt;

Well here are some random pics of my newest additions, and

some of my others as well.



























Thanks for looking!

Also thank you Yen!!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

Where were your entries for the calendar contest! :angry:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Where were your entries for the calendar contest! :angry:


Yeah! These are really good!


----------



## Teaspoons (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha! Thanks &gt;.&lt;

I thought about entering but I didn't want to be

a jerk, since I'm so new to the forum, and enter a

contest right off like that.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 9, 2009)

Teaspoons said:


> Haha! Thanks &gt;.&lt;I thought about entering but I didn't want to be
> 
> a jerk, since I'm so new to the forum, and enter a
> 
> contest right off like that.


Meh...you should have entered!


----------



## keri (Dec 9, 2009)

AMAZING!! Thanks for sharing! More?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 9, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## ismart (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## C.way (Dec 9, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## wero626 (Dec 10, 2009)

Awsome pics of the dif species..


----------



## sufistic (Dec 10, 2009)

Really amazing pics.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice! Looks like you did a better job with the lens than i do  I am sure you will do much better with the 100 mm IS macro. Can't wait to see more of the pics!


----------

